# Boer buckling ...please critique



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

We did a critique of this little guy a few months ago and as promised, I am bringing him back to see how he has grown. Could you critique him again for me? I am looking for a weather sire but he is reg. 100%. As always, be heartless, I won't be offended as the point of this is to learn. Thanks! He is six months old and on pasture only. Very little grain.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I can only load one pic at a time.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Back


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Another stout looking little guy. 

Pros
Good bone structure
topline is level
hornset is wide
I really like his width through his chest
nice capacity
Fairly strong on his pasterns

Cons:
Neck is a little too short for my taste
short bodied
rump is steep


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Would like to see him wider through his escuteon.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree with Sydney. I like his top and his front. His hip could be leveler. His pasterns looks pretty good and he doesn't toe out as bad as your doe I don't think. I'd like to see more of a butt/twist to him, and he could use some length. I would like to see more base width altogether, but he's not bad!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Good- Bone, thick over all, he has a good width and wedge shape and his chest pretty neat and up tight. His hip could be longer and leveler as well as just being longer over all. A little more style and more balance would help him as well. Biggest thing I see is he is pretty short bodied. With wether bucks you want alot of length


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah, sadly that is confirmation of what I didn't want to admit. I really like this guy's personality and I really liked him when he was a wether. But, he is not what I need to move my herd in the direction I want to go. I guess this little guy will be for sale. on a lighter note.....I will have a new batch of babies to console me soon!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

When he was a wether???


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ha ha ha!! Oops! I meant when he was younger, don't know why wether came out!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha... I was thinking that was what was supposed to be there.


----------

